# Comfort Retrievers



## Luxerralled (Mar 16, 2014)

So,I was looking around at some breeders,& researching,& I came across this


> Being a lover of Golden Retrievers for many years is what got us into breeding. Through our years of breeding we have had many people tell us that they wanted a golden retriever, but found the breed a bit too large for them. We had the idea for years of creating a hybrid dog that looked and acted like a golden retriever but in a smaller, more comfortable size. We envisioned a dog that looked like a miniature, small or petite golden retriever, and through our vision we created the Comfort Retriever®
> 
> We are proud to say that we were the first breeders in the world to produce Comfort Retriever®, also known as miniature golden retrievers. We are also the first to have registered both Miniature Golden Retrievers and Comfort Retriever®, with a dog breed organization. This type of innovation is what has given us a reputation as such a high end breeder.
> These mini retrievers are a sight to be seen. Looking very close to your everyday Golden Retriever, these miniature versions are giving you the same look and feel in a more compact size. As a Golden Retriever breeder, we love them but know that their size is just not for everyone. This is why if you like the look of a Golden Retriever but not the size, we have the perfect dog for you. Take a look through our galleries to get an idea of what we have to offer, and give us a call with any questions!
> ...


Mini Retrievers | Golden Retriever Breeder | DoodleQuest

What do you think of these "Comfort Retrievers"? 

My personal believe is that it isn't a good idea. At all. First off they seem to act like there dogs is some type of "product". They charge a hefty amount for the dogs.

It seems like this will be a disaster.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

There have been other posts on here about Comfort Retrievers. A ridiculous concept. Who would they be registered with CKC (Continental Kennel Club). I have a Golden registered through them. I love her with all my heart, she was rehomed with us at 4 months, but OMG what a problem child she is. Horrible puppy grew into a sweet and loving dog who now seems to have either hypothyroid issue (I pray it is that) or something else causing behavior issues. She has bad hips and I don't know what else. At least she was free. $3500 to $6000 for a mixed breed dog is asinine. I know money is the motivating factor in breeding, but I don't understand why people pay that amount.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

There is a long thread on Comfort Goldens here:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...858-one-my-friends-got-comfort-retriever.html

IMHO I am very comforted by my full-sized golden and it sounds like a gimmick.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow, how many ways can I say "this is not a good deal". :wave:


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I think there have been prior threads about the mini-Goldens and/or comfort Goldens.

Between $3,500 and $6,000????? For that kind of money I'd expect an AKC registered dog with training and progress toward or earned titles, preliminary health clearances, on full registration, with a pedigree loaded with dogs with health clearances, longevity, show and performance titles and exceptional temperament. I think theses folks are trying to appeal to people who think that the more they pay the better the dog will be.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

All I have to say it OH BROTHER!!!! I will take my full-sized goldens every time thank you very much!! :doh:


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I think that this falls under the PT Barnum quote that goes something like there is a sucker born every minute.

$3500!?!?!? For a dog that is a mutt, yes a planned mutt but a mutt none the less.

They write a good story about how great and wonderful the "breed" is but without 100 years of history behind the breed it is all just speculation and hope.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Leslie B said:


> I think that this falls under the* PT Barnum quote* that goes something like* there is a sucker born every minute*.
> 
> $3500!?!?!? For a dog that is a mutt, yes a planned mutt but a mutt none the less.



Emphasis added. I was thinking the same thing when I read the OP.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

"Trademarked for your protection"

Maybe I am misunderstanding, but why does a puppy need to be trademarked for My protection.

My little girl is barely 50lbs dripping wet, purebred, and I didn't pay anything close to $3000.

There is a similar breeder, near me, in Canada.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Calling these dogs hypoallergenic has to be a complete lie. How can you mix a golden with a cocker spaniel, both not hypoallergenic dogs, and end up with dogs whom are 100% hypoallergenic. Even dogs bred with purebred standard poodles, which actually are hypoallergenic, can't be guaranteed to be hypoallergenic offspring 100% of the time.

ETA: just read through their page some more and realized they took out the cocker spaniel because their dogs were apparently biting people?! So they're actually just golden x poodle crosses now. Wow....

http://www.goldendoodle.net/about-us/history


----------



## Luxerralled (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry about making this thread! I should of looked before I made the thread.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Leslie B said:


> I think that this falls under the PT Barnum quote that goes something like there is a sucker born every minute.
> 
> $3500!?!?!? For a dog that is a mutt, yes a planned mutt but a mutt none the less.


Could *NOT* agree more...especially about the PT Barnum quote. Scam artists making unsubstantiated, RIDICULOUS claims, hawking absurdly overpriced MUTTS. 

Before anybody takes me to task, I think mutts are great and have had one personally who was an AWESOME, smart, gentle, healthy dog that lived to 17+. I just think it's beyond imbecilic to pay that kind of premium for one when the shelters are full of good mixed breed dogs in desperate need of homes.


----------

